
How we continuously profile tens of thousands of production servers - pteyer
https://engineering.salesforce.com/how-to-continuously-profile-tens-of-thousands-of-production-servers-a5714bab4dc0
======
thedance
No shout-out to Kanev et al “Profiling a warehouse-scale computer”?

~~~
toaler1978
@thedance, wasn't aware of this paper thanks for passing on. Had a quick read,
we are interested in a different layer of the stack than the paper focused on,
the JVM and higher (app code). I suspect they had to address various issues we
had to tackle as well.

